# ASUS M4A785TD-M Evo locking up. RAM or mobo problem??



## easandpe (May 22, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm having trouble with my PC. Here are my specs.

ASUS M4A785TD-M Evo Mobo
AMD Sempron 140 Sargas 2.7 GHz
2GB Crucial CT25664BA1339 DDR3 1333 Memory
1 TB Seagate Barracuda SATA HD
500 Watt Nexus "Real Silent" NX-8050 PSU
Windows 7 Ultimate and Windows XP
*I'm just using the onboard graphics on this mobo

My PC runs fine most of the time, but about once every other day the pc will completely freeze without showing the BSOD. Whatever's on the pc's display will suddenly get really grainy and pixelated when this happens, and nothing can be done anymore. IOW, the display becomes like a snapshot that is completely nonfunctional, requiring a hard shutdown.

After a hard shutdown, the PC will continue to freeze like this on the windows loading screen unless I leave the PC after shutting down and let it cool down for a few minutes. Usually, once this is done it'll run fine the rest of the day.

I built this PC last April using all new parts from NewEgg. When I first put it together, it ran great for a week, then it froze for the first time. I thought nothing of it since after restarting it ran great for another week or two. However, it seems to be getting worse. Just yesterday, it froze three times. It's been OK today, though.

It doesn't seem to matter whether I'm using XP or 7, it freezes at about the same amount rate using both OS's.

I don't think it's the PSU, since I used that in my old Athlon XP setup and it was rock solid. I also used the Windows 7 memory test and the memory showed up OK, though I only did the test once.

What do you guys think? Do you think my memory's bad, or my Mobo? I'm leaning toward my Mobo being fried, since I've heard stories about how a bad Mobo can cause these problems. But I'm hoping it's not that! It's too late to return it, since they have a 30 day guarantee even if the board was bad. :sigh:

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried running a clean boot http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...i7XxAg&usg=AFQjCNHEjL3JaiU25Kpl7D0cynp4WC_A0w
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...i7XxAg&usg=AFQjCNFydY61eHiRyPs1fMsDA-gnqsj_iA
also try running memtest86+ http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/Guide-to-using-Memtest86-t246994.html the iso zip http://www.memtest.org/#downiso run for at least 7 passes one stick at a time then swap the sticks to the other slot and run again


----------



## easandpe (May 22, 2007)

I ran the memtest86+ 7 times on all four memory slots (total of 28 tests) and all passed with no errors. I'm running Windows 7, so the clean boot link didn't apply.

The computer freezing is getting so frequent and bad that the PC is almost unusable right now. Please help! I don't think I've been able to properly shut down the PC for the last 2 weeks, and it locks up at least 3-4 times a day.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What are you seeing for voltages and Temps? 
Try using HWmonitor if you do not have a monitoring program installed> http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php


----------



## easandpe (May 22, 2007)

Here is what is reported by CPUID:

Voltages:
CPU VCORE: 1.06V
+3.3V: 3.34V
+5V: 5.40V
DRAM: -6.34V
VBAT: 3.23V

Temperatures:
TMPIN0: 31C
TMPIN1: 36C
TMPIN2: 128C

AMD Sempron 140 Temps:
Core#0: 25C

Sempron Powers: Processor
15.05W

ST31000528AS: Temps
Assembly: 28C
Air Flow: 28C

Please let me know if this helps.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The dram voltage and tmpin2 are obviously incorrect readings, the core temp is good, as is the 3.3v is ok, the 5v reads high(Spec is +/- 5%) but considering the incorrect reading not conclusive, check the voltages and temps in the Bios on the PC health page, look for a 12v reading also. The Bios is the most accurate just nit the most convenient.


----------



## easandpe (May 22, 2007)

Here are the BIOS values:

CPU temp: 33C
MB temp: 34C
VCORE Voltage: 1.328V
3.3V Voltage: 3.312V
5V Voltage: 5.068V
12V Voltage: 12.216V

The CPU temp is probably higher since the PC was at idle for a few hours before restarting and checking the BIOS. This morning, the values given were after just starting up. Amazingly, the PC hasn't frozen yet today.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Those values look good. 

Looks like a Seagate hard drive> run Seatools for Dos and perform the long test> http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...toid=720bd20cacdec010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD
Burn it to a CD with a program like Imgburn and boot from it.


----------



## garyvmei (Aug 5, 2010)

The graphics memory is junk on these boards. Try an external graphics card then shut the internal graphics off in BIOS.


----------



## Prophet (Oct 24, 2004)

Do you have Teracopy installed? Teracopy and that board don't play nice together.

Check c/windows/minidump and attach the most recent .dmp files.


----------



## easandpe (May 22, 2007)

Here they are:

052910-15678-01.dmp
060610-15522-01.dmp
070110-16177-01.dmp
070210-30248-01.dmp
070710-17191-01.dmp
071010-15693-01.dmp

I don't know if that tells you anything, but I did a search on "Teracopy" on the start menu and nothing showed up.

@wrench97, Thanks for your advice, but I'm running XP and 7 on two different HDs and I get the same problem. One is brand new and the other is a few years old. If I remember right, making a bootable CD is a pain in the butt, and I don't think it's the HD. Thanks again though.

@garyvmei, I wish I could! I only have an AGP video card from my old Athlon XP, and I need PCIe. Maybe I'll drop by Best Buy and buy one and try it for a month or so.


----------



## Prophet (Oct 24, 2004)

Sorry I meant upload the files as attachments.


----------



## easandpe (May 22, 2007)

I can't get it to upload. I go to "Go Advanced," then "Manage Attachments," then select the files. It gives me an upload error every time, saying it's an invalid file. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Prophet (Oct 24, 2004)

Try zipping them up. 1 file per zip and only upload the last 2 created.


----------



## easandpe (May 22, 2007)

Here they are. I just zipped and attached the last two created, as you requested.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Both zip files contain the same dump file


> On Wed 7/7/2010 3:19:55 PM your computer crashed
> This was likely caused by the following module: hardware
> Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA80027018F8, 0x0, 0x0)
> Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
> Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\070710-17191-01.dmp


What's the bug check code in XP it should be a different code like 0x9C.

It looks like a hardware issue, I have seen motherboards throw the code in the past be not this model, I would contact Asus Support and see if they have seen it on this board.


----------



## easandpe (May 22, 2007)

Oops, that's embarrassing! Here is the other one.

BTW, wrench97, is the quote you put on the reply what the zip file shows? If so, that explains everything.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

> On Sat 7/10/2010 7:25:40 PM your computer crashed
> This was likely caused by the following module: hardware
> Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA8002A0D678, 0x0, 0x0)
> Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
> Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\071010-15693-01.dmp


Same error as the first, WHEA is the Windows Hardware Error Architecture it's only been around since Vista, so the XP Error code would be different, , as before I haven't seen it on the AMD chipset boards but it was common on the Nvidia chipset boards, hence the advice to see what Asus support knows. It refers to a error reported by the CPU to the OS, it can mean a CPU, RAM, Hard Drive I/O error or Motherboard problem that caused the error. > http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff557321(VS.85).aspx


I'll see if I can get someone who can dig a little deeper into the dump file then I to see if there is more info there in the mean time file the steps here and gather this data> BSOD Posting Instructions


----------



## Prophet (Oct 24, 2004)

Do you think he would get this error from forcing a hard reboot?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No I doubt it.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

*wrench97* is correct about the bugchecks.

*0x9c* = Machine Check Exception was retired with XP, although on a few rare ocassions, I have seen 0x9c show up in Vista and Windows 7 BSODs.

*0x124* = WHEA = Windows Hardware Error Architecture - replaced 0x9c in Vista and continues into Windows 7.

Both dumps did have *0x124* bugchecks. Here is the detailed WHEA record for one of the dumps - 

```
[font=lucida console]
===============================================================================
Common Platform Error Record @ fffffa8002a0d678
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Record Id     : 01cb205091db0e63
Severity      : Fatal (1)
Length        : 928
Creator       : Microsoft
Notify Type   : Machine Check Exception
Timestamp     : 7/10/2010 16:54:38
Flags         : 0x00000002 PreviousError

===============================================================================
Section 0     : Processor Generic
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa8002a0d6f8
Section       @ fffffa8002a0d7d0
Offset        : 344
Length        : 192
Flags         : 0x00000001 Primary
Severity      : Fatal

Proc. Type    : x86/x64
Instr. Set    : x64
Error Type    : BUS error
Operation     : Generic
Flags         : 0x00
Level         : 3
CPU Version   : 0x0000000000100f62
Processor ID  : 0x0000000000000000

===============================================================================
Section 1     : x86/x64 Processor Specific
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa8002a0d740
Section       @ fffffa8002a0d890
Offset        : 536
Length        : 128
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal

Local APIC Id : 0x0000000000000000
CPU Id        : 62 0f 10 00 00 08 01 00 - 09 20 80 00 ff fb 8b 07
                00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
                00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Proc. Info 0  @ fffffa8002a0d890

===============================================================================
Section 2     : x86/x64 MCA
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa8002a0d788
Section       @ fffffa8002a0d910
Offset        : 664
Length        : 264
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal

Error         : BUSLG_OBS_ERR_*_NOTIMEOUT_ERR (Proc 0 Bank 4)
  Status      : 0xfa000010000b0c0f
  
[/font]
```

Info on *0x124* --> http://www.sevenforums.com/354696-post1.html

These 2 dumps show the system BSOD'd about 7 seconds after boot-up -

```
[font=lucida console]
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:07.628
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:06.864
[/font]
```
I found a 2007 version of Roxio and a May 2009 ATI related driver in the dumps - 

```
[font=lucida console]
PxHlpa64.sys Mon Dec 10 18:49:01 2007 (475DD06D) - Roxio

AtiPcie.sys  Tue [COLOR=red]May 05[/COLOR] 11:00:22[COLOR=Red] 2009 [/COLOR](4A005486) - ATI PCIE driver (ATI video)
[/font]
```
Uninstall Roxio; update ATI.

You're running Virtual PC..? It should be removed until system stability is ensured -

```
[font=lucida console]
vpcnfltr.sys Tue Sep 22 21:32:30 2009 (4AB97AAE) - Virtual PC Network Filter Driver
vpcvmm.sys   Thu Dec 31 02:27:33 2009 (4B3C5265) - Virtual PC Virtual Machine Monitor - Microsoft Corporation 
[/font]
```

Symantec/ Norton is definitely not helping matters -

```
[font=lucida console]
SYMDS64.SYS  Mon Aug 17 19:35:30 2009 (4A89E942)
SYMEFA64.SYS Wed Apr 21 17:47:39 2010 (4BCF727B)
SYMTDIV.SYS  Tue May 04 00:38:27 2010 (4BDFA4C3)
Ironx64.SYS  Tue Apr 27 20:48:23 2010 (4BD785D7)
SRTSPX64.SYS Wed Feb 24 18:59:48 2010 (4B85BD74)
SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Thu Aug 13 18:28:21 2009 (4A849385)
[/font]
```
Remove NIS/ N360 for now --> http://jcgriff2.com/NRT_N360_Removal.html

All does appear related to hardware failure. The additional information requested by wrench97 may be of assistance -

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html

Run the Driver Verifier --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/driver-verifier-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

Windbg Logs
--> http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_easandpe_Windows7x64_08-07-2010_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_easandpe_Windows7x64_08-07-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip


Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jul 10 12:54:39.379 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:07.628
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`02a0d678 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Jul  7 08:47:43.615 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:06.864
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`027018f8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  [/font]
```


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

A couple of observations while I've been following this thread,

You mentioned in your first post about it being to late to return the board, you can rma it directly to asus it has a 3 year warranty. If it comes to that.

You mentioned 2 different hdd's, remove power to one and boot from the other if it still freezes try the other. You really should run the manufactuers diags on both drives.

If that fails I would write zero's to one of the drives and try a clean install of 7, if you make it thru the install that would supprise me if its hardware at this point but if it does install I would then install all the latest drivers. If things go well the run prime 95 on it and with this fresh install, don't load any software or any thing and run the computer with just the basics attached and monitor the temps and voltages with asus probe while running prime

Alternately you could tear the computer down to the basics, 2 sticks of ram in dual channel, cpu with heatsink, keyboard, monitor, mouse, 1 optical drive then boot from a UBCD and run a cpu stress test preferably prime although its not called this on ubcd. This is not ideal as you would not be able to monitor the voltages but my point in all this is it will tell you if its truely hardware or atleast the core hardware components, ram motherboard or cpu.

At this point if its truely hardware I would suspect one , hdd, psu, motherboard, cpu in that order


----------



## easandpe (May 22, 2007)

Ok, I tried the video card trick. I bought a new video card at Best Buy to put in and it didn't change anything. It still froze up with the same regularity, so I returned the video card.

I highly doubt it's the PSU since it worked great on my old mobo and never had troubles until shortly after I put the new mobo in.

Both HDD's that I have cause the computer to freeze with the same regularity, and one of the HDD's is brand new. So I doubt it's that.

Going on the order given, the next hardware suspect would be the mobo. I will replace that soon and let you know how it went.

Thanks for your help guys! I appreciate it!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

I am still not confinced it is the board but ok I see your reasoning but have you tried this 



> 7) As the last of the non-invasive troubleshooting steps, perform a "vanilla" reinstallation of Windows: just the OS itself without any additional applications, games, utilities, updates, or new drivers - NOTHING AT ALL that is not sourced from the Windows 7 disc. Should that fail to mitigate the 0x124 problem, jump to the next steps. Otherwise, if you run the "vanilla" installation long enough to convince yourself that not a single 0x124 crash has occurred, start installing updates and applications slowly, always pausing between successive additions long enough to get a feel for whether the machine is still free from 0x124 crashes. Should the crashing resume, obviously the very last software addition(s) may be somehow linked to the root cause.


That of course is copied/quoted from the windows 7 forums trouble shooting tricks for this error and it would really suprise me if you have a bad part that windows 7 would even install correctly but if it does that would point to something else


----------



## garyvmei (Aug 5, 2010)

I got a ASUS M4A785TD-M EVO to stop locking up by creeping up the ram voltage in BIOS. Hasn't locked up in a month now.


----------



## easandpe (May 22, 2007)

Gary,

How much did you ramp up the RAM voltage in BIOS?

Strange thing is that the computer doesn't lock up with a fresh install of Win7 until about a couple months of use. Then it gets worse and worse.


----------

